

The Best Startup Pitch Decks - Gurjinder-Singh
https://merithub.com/gurjinder/the-best-startup-pitch-decks

======
balpreetbrar
Great Collection!! There is a pattern in every deck. Best sequence of slides
is:Cover, Summary, Problem, Solution, Product, Business Model, Market
Opportunity, Competition, Growth Strategy, Traction, Financials, Team ,
Funding

